# لجيش الحر يصنع أول طائرة بدون طيار باسم ( فجر الحرية 1 ) الله يحميهم يارب ساعدوهم ومدو لهم يد العو



## لبيبة (8 سبتمبر 2012)

*لجيش الحر يصنع أول طائرة بدون طيار باسم ( فجر الحرية 1 )*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5Q5ChsJm3c

أنسخ الرابط والصقه في النتصفح 
أدعو لهم وساعدوهم لا تترددو


----------



## Ammar.k (10 سبتمبر 2012)

ما شاء الله الله يحميهم وينصرهم


----------



## القلب الحي (10 سبتمبر 2012)

اللهم انصرهم على عدوهم بنصر من عندك


----------



## engkhaled20 (12 فبراير 2013)

eng-labiba قال:


> *لجيش الحر يصنع أول طائرة بدون طيار باسم ( فجر الحرية 1 )*
> 
> ‫الجيش الحر يصنع أول طائرة بدون طيار باسم ( فجر الحرية 1 )‬‎ - YouTube
> 
> ...



ربنا ينصرهم يا رب


----------



## الطالب. (13 فبراير 2013)

الله يحميهم وينصرهم


----------

